
PULPino: open-source microcontroller based on a 32-bit RISC-V core - winterismute
https://github.com/pulp-platform/pulpino
======
brudgers
Pulpino home: [http://www.pulp-platform.org/](http://www.pulp-platform.org/)

Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11216251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11216251)

